# New Sig request



## futuredogfight (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello! I'm now looking for another sig, just like my previous one expect replace the Hawk 75 with Messerschimt MT-461, A Finnish 109 the Kyosti Karhila flew. 
Thanks
~FD


----------



## Marcel (Feb 2, 2013)

If you provide the pictures you want in it, maybe someone will come up with a siggy for you.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 2, 2013)

Okay, thanks! Here is one, I would like the BF-109G-2 Part cropped off please!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2013)

Downloaded..


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 3, 2013)

Danke


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

You do know thats MT-213 and not MT-461?


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, there are no good pics of 461


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> Yes, there are no good pics of 461



yeah the only one I found was a nice profile...

.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 3, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> Yes, there are no good pics of 461


that was why I was asking for pics  so we could take any Finish Bf-109?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

.


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are nice, whose in the cockpit of the second photo?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

Kyosti Karhila


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahhh! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2013)

A few more...


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 9, 2013)

nice, last one should have a ZZZZZZZZZZ caption


----------

